# Get_engine_par_disp for mod



## jdawg (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, 
Struggling to get
get_engine_par_disp to show parameters for a mod group. 



> get_engine_par_disp($ENGINE_PAR_THETHING,THEGROUP,$THEMODNAME,-1)



any help?
:idea: :idea: ~o) ~o)


----------



## mk282 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't work quite like that.

Read up on using find_mod and find_target along with $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY engine parameter (for bipolar amount control) or $ENGINE_PAR_MOD_TARGET_INTENSITY (for unipolar amount control).


----------



## polypx (Mar 6, 2012)

Regarding $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY -- it seems to have been removed from the Kontakt 5 KSP Manual, and if you get it for display, the display is wrong on negative values in Kontakt 5.

So the safer method is $ENGINE_PAR_MOD_TARGET_INTENSITY, which means you need to use a modulation invert command as well (if you want bipolar modulation).


----------



## jdawg (Mar 6, 2012)

What about not looking for intensity but for a mod control like envelope etc?
Thank you


----------



## mk282 (Mar 7, 2012)

polypx @ 6.3.2012 said:


> Regarding $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY -- it seems to have been removed from the Kontakt 5 KSP Manual, and if you get it for display, the display is wrong on negative values in Kontakt 5.



Still it's very functional (it wasn't there in K4 manual either, but it still works). Excellent when you don't want to mess with Invert command (which is too bloody ridiculous for me, I like using just one command if possible). The display is wrong only in K5.0.2 (works ok in 5.0.1.) because NI introduced a bug with display of ALL controls that previously used 0.0-100.0% or -100.0 ~ 100.0% range, related to TMP Speed control range fixes it seems (which goes from 1.0 to 800.0 now, so this somehow proliferated in between all other controls... ridiculous bug). This bug MUST and SHOULD be fixed by NI in 5.0.3 or 5.1 whichever comes next, so then get par disp will work for $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY again.

If you're using/scripting for K4, just use $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY and don't bother yourself with combining $ENGINE_PAR_MOD_TARGET_INTENSITY and $MOD_TARGET_INVERT_SOURCE.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 7, 2012)

jdawg @ 7.3.2012 said:


> What about not looking for intensity but for a mod control like envelope etc?
> Thank you



Please read sections about get/set_engine_par in the KSP manual, you have examples, it should be fairly simple to understand how these work...


----------



## jdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

Now trying this, but still can't get it too work, too many errors popping up :(



> set_text($Interval_Attack_Label,get_engine_par_disp($ENGINE_PAR_ATTACK, $Interval_Attack, 18,find_mod(18,"ENV_AHDSR"),find_target(18,find_mod(18,"ENV_AHDSR"),"ENV_AHDSR_VOLUME"))


----------



## mk282 (Mar 7, 2012)

Errors:

* get_engine_par_disp does not take the VALUE argument (remove $Interval_Attack after $ENGINE_PAR_ATTACK)

* when setting or getting modulator CONTROLS (as opposed to modulator AMOUNT SLIDERS), you don't use find_target at all, use -1 instead)


----------



## polypx (Mar 7, 2012)

> The display is wrong only in K5.0.2 (works ok in 5.0.1.) because NI introduced a bug with display of ALL controls that previously used 0.0-100.0% or -100.0 ~ 100.0% range, related to TMP Speed control range fixes it seems (which goes from 1.0 to 800.0 now, so this somehow proliferated in between all other controls... ridiculous bug). This bug MUST and SHOULD be fixed by NI in 5.0.3 or 5.1 whichever comes next, so then get par disp will work for $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY again.



Hey MK. 

Are you sure it's a bug tho? It might be deliberate. If INTMOD is gone from the manual, maybe there's a *reason* they've done it. That's what I'm wondering.

cheers
Dan


----------



## mk282 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 100% sure it's a bug. $ENGINE_PAR_INTMOD_INTENSITY was not present in K4 KSP reference either, and it was working correctly (displaying -100.0 ~ 100.0%), and it works in K5.0.1 that I have along with K5.0.2 which doesn't work. The issue with the value display is present in other controls (all effects parameters with 0-100 range, filter resonance, Multi LFO waveform percentages...). There is no way that NI would do this deliberately.


----------

